# Too young to potty train? SO frustrated.



## bug.dragon (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello,
In case you don't know from other threads, I am in the custody of an approximately 50-day-old Maltese puppy. She seemed to understand the pee pad thing at first, but now, it seems that the whole concept to her has gone out the window. She uses it when she's in her pen sometimes (probably about 50/50) but when she's not, she NEVER uses it. I normally bring her to her mess once I've found it via stepping in it, put her nose up to it (not IN it, but so she knows what I have a problem with) say a very firm set of "No!"s and put her on her pee pad in her cage. If I manage to catch her right before she's pooping and put her on the pad, I wait until she's done and then give OODLES of praise, but she doesn't use it like she should. Before I'd say it was 7 times out of 10 that she used it, but for some reason she has been really bad about it for the last few weeks. I would just lock her in her pen when she screws up but she just screams and screams and since I'm in an apartment that doesn't allow dogs, that's not the best idea, and then, like I said before she doesn't even use her pee pad all the time when she's in her pen anyway.
WHAT can I do? I'm tired of walking into puddles of pee.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Stop correcting her. Even if you do it immediate to the accident, you are teaching her not to potty in front of you. Don't want that. If she has an accident, calmly say "uh oh" and put her in her crate while you clean it up. 

2. She needs a schedule. At this age, you should be taking her to her pee pads every 30 minutes when she is out playing. Also after meals, after waking up, first thing in the morning, first thing when you get home. And when she is out playing, have a pee pad right by you. She is much too young to be expected to go to another room on her own to find her pee pad. You also need to be rewarding her with a tasty treat (a little piece of boiled chicken) for going in the right place. 

3. Her pen should be just big enough for the pee pad and her bed/toys. No extra space. When you are home with her, get a small crate. You may want to get a wire one with a divider panel so you can make it small enough. She should be able to get up, turn around and lay down. This way you can keep her with you but have her confined so she cannot wander off and potty when you are not watching. You can easily carry a small crate around the house with you.


----------



## bug.dragon (Sep 15, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 21 2008, 02:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638127


> 1. Stop correcting her. Even if you do it immediate to the accident, you are teaching her not to potty in front of you. Don't want that. If she has an accident, calmly say "uh oh" and put her in her crate while you clean it up.
> 
> 2. She needs a schedule. At this age, you should be taking her to her pee pads every 30 minutes when she is out playing. Also after meals, after waking up, first thing in the morning, first thing when you get home. And when she is out playing, have a pee pad right by you. She is much too young to be expected to go to another room on her own to find her pee pad. You also need to be rewarding her with a tasty treat (a little piece of boiled chicken) for going in the right place.
> 
> 3. Her pen should be just big enough for the pee pad and her bed/toys. No extra space. When you are home with her, get a small crate. You may want to get a wire one with a divider panel so you can make it small enough. She should be able to get up, turn around and lay down. This way you can keep her with you but have her confined so she cannot wander off and potty when you are not watching. You can easily carry a small crate around the house with you.[/B]


I live in a loft that's really tiny. At all points the pee pad is visible to her. The only other room is the bathroom which I keep the door shut to.
Her pen is about 3 feet by 1 1/2 feet wide, and like I said before, she SCREAMS when she's in it when I'm home. I can hear her all the way down the hall. It's a miracle my neighbors haven't reported me yet.
Also, I've tried putting her on the pad when I can see that she has to go or after she just drank a lot of water. She just walks off it and comes out of her pen. If I shut her in, again, she screams. Is there anything I can do to address that?
The food idea is a good one though, I'll try that the enxt time I get a chance.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I understand your not allow to have pets, and she screams, but to train her to not to scream is to leave her there. She screams because you let her out. I would maybe give her a few chew toys, to play with. For example, Merrick Flossies, and bully sticks are great entertainers. Maybe she will enjoy that area if she has these to chew on to keep her busy. 

Confining is the only way to potty train at this young of an age, and that is what your going to have to do. Pretty soon, she'll get the picture that whining isn't her way out of the pen. Never get her out when she is whining only when she is quiet. She'll get the picture soon enough. 

Just keep confining her, and make her area as small as possible, like a small crate Jackie referred to. Your pen is too big for her yet, and needs to be confined smaller.

Good Luck


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Once again, the pad needs to be RIGHT there next to her. Not 3 ft away. Not in the pen she won't go in on her own. 

Her pen is HUGE to her. Once again, there should be just enough room for the pad and her bed. That is IT. Get the crate to carry around with you if you won't let her scream it out. Like cloey said, letting her scream it out and see it does NOT work is the best way to end the behavior. The longer you let it work, the more reinforcing it is to her. Let her scream. The second she is quiet toss a piece of chicken in to her. 




QUOTE (bug.dragon @ Sep 20 2008, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638131


> I live in a loft that's really tiny. At all points the pee pad is visible to her. The only other room is the bathroom which I keep the door shut to.
> Her pen is about 3 feet by 1 1/2 feet wide, and like I said before, she SCREAMS when she's in it when I'm home. I can hear her all the way down the hall. It's a miracle my neighbors haven't reported me yet.
> Also, I've tried putting her on the pad when I can see that she has to go or after she just drank a lot of water. She just walks off it and comes out of her pen. If I shut her in, again, she screams. Is there anything I can do to address that?
> The food idea is a good one though, I'll try that the enxt time I get a chance.[/B]


----------



## bug.dragon (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, I'll do it.
I might be able to pull a HUGE favor and ask a friend if I can swap apartments with them for a couple days. I'll start during the day tomorrow so at least my neighbor might be out or at least not sleeping.
*Mentally braces herself for the screaming*
About how long until she gets the picture? I know its more than 5 hours (she didn't even seem out of breath at that time) but is this going to take DAYS or will it be something that will be over by the end of the week? I'm sure there isn't a set day, but if anyone with experience could tell me what they went through, that'd rock.
Also, just to give as much info as possible about how I've been with regards to her screaming as of late. I come home, she barks and gets totally excited, and I try to see if she'll calm down within 5 minutes (the whole time, not looking at her, not saying a word to her)...if it's not down to a minimal whining, then I just let her out and continue to ignore her until she is quiet (which usually takes another 5 minutes) before I give her attention...How much damage have I done for future training?
PS: also, you made it sound like she should be in her pen even when I AM home. How often can I let her out/should I expand her crate when I'm away during the day? Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's so very young to be out running around on her own. I'd keep her in her pen with a crate in the pen
and put one of your t shirts (with your scent) in with her to see if that helps. She's still just a baby and normally 
wouldn't be away from her mom and sibs this soon. Hopefully, if you are consistent it should take a few
days. I wouldn't trade apartments as she may start all over again when you come back to yours.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Seriously, go today and buy Merrcik Flossie or Merrcik Bully stick, and put it in her crate. If you don't have a crate, go buy the small crate size. It sounds like she has separation anxiety, and needs to be left alone and left in the crate to cry it out. She is young like a human baby and is going to take up to a year to potty train, so don't expect a miracle in a couple of days. She will get better but won't be 100% if ever anytime soon. Now, the whining is going to take patience on your part, and time. She will eventually get tired, and probably go to sleep. So, when that time comes is when you reward her. Again these Flossies, and Bully sticks will help and keep her busy.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (bug.dragon @ Sep 20 2008, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638165


> Ok, I'll do it.
> I might be able to pull a HUGE favor and ask a friend if I can swap apartments with them for a couple days. I'll start during the day tomorrow so at least my neighbor might be out or at least not sleeping.
> *Mentally braces herself for the screaming*
> About how long until she gets the picture? I know its more than 5 hours (she didn't even seem out of breath at that time) but is this going to take DAYS or will it be something that will be over by the end of the week? I'm sure there isn't a set day, but if anyone with experience could tell me what they went through, that'd rock.
> ...


What do you mean by "I know its more than 5 hours"? 

Potty training takes many many months and sometimes longer. With her being so young, it will take longer too.

Do you have a back up plan if your apartment owner finds out you have a dog?

You need to get a good book on raising a puppy, that's what I did. You can refer to it many times as your puppy gets older. There are so many good books that tell you exactly how to crate train, potty train, etc. You said that when you find pee on the floor you bring the puppy over to it. The puppy has no idea what you are upset about. You'll learn that in the book too.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, I found this wonderful article that will be of great help on all your questions. I actually remember this site, and used it myself, and its very informative, and helpful. Good Luck, and I really hope it helps.
Training


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want her quiet when you get home, completely ignore her until she is quiet. What you have taught her is whining for 5 minutes gets me out. She should not be wandering around ignored - you're setting yourself up for a puddle. 

If she has just gone potty, you can have her out to play with you actively watching her. Back to the pad in 15-30 minutes (hard playing pups can pee up to every 15 minutes).


----------



## bug.dragon (Sep 15, 2008)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Sep 21 2008, 06:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638197


> QUOTE (bug.dragon @ Sep 20 2008, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638165





> Ok, I'll do it.
> I might be able to pull a HUGE favor and ask a friend if I can swap apartments with them for a couple days. I'll start during the day tomorrow so at least my neighbor might be out or at least not sleeping.
> *Mentally braces herself for the screaming*
> About how long until she gets the picture? I know its more than 5 hours (she didn't even seem out of breath at that time) but is this going to take DAYS or will it be something that will be over by the end of the week? I'm sure there isn't a set day, but if anyone with experience could tell me what they went through, that'd rock.
> ...


What do you mean by "I know its more than 5 hours"? 
I left her in her pen once when I had to go out, when I came back 5 hours later or so...she was still crying like crazy. Maybe she stopped adn picked up but seeing as I could hear her on my way home out my window 4 floor down across from the street with traffic I'm pretty sure she didn't just start up again because I was coming home. I tried to do it when I was in the apartment and an hour and a half later she still hadn't let up, so i stood next to her cage and waited until the crying died down to a soft whining before I let her out and ignored her until shbe was quiet.

Potty training takes many many months and sometimes longer. With her being so young, it will take longer too.

Do you have a back up plan if your apartment owner finds out you have a dog?

You need to get a good book on raising a puppy, that's what I did. You can refer to it many times as your puppy gets older. There are so many good books that tell you exactly how to crate train, potty train, etc. You said that when you find pee on the floor you bring the puppy over to it. The puppy has no idea what you are upset about. You'll learn that in the book too.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bug.dragon (Sep 15, 2008)

I do have some friends that are willing to take her in for a week or so...I figure I could rotate between them and keep smuggling her back in. Worst case scenario I just keep that up until a coworker of mine moves out in November when his contract is up and move into his place (it allows pets).

I folded up some of the walls of her pen to make it smaller and put her in her pen last night and just turned on the TV really loud and put in my headphones. When I woke up she was quiet and didn't even cry when I got out of bed *phew* BUT now she just peed/pooped everywhere BUT her pad  I know it's going to take some time before she gets it but having to give her a bath every morning because she has urine all over her back legs from sitting in it is going to be frustrating. Oh well, at least she'll be nice and clean every day. She also kept walking around with her tail down and really sad eyes like I just hit her.

I'm going to the COEX mall today and they supposedly have a really good bookstore. I'll look for the book there, if not, then I will go to amazon or something and get the book from there.
She just started barking now and probably wont stop anytime soon knowing my luck.

Does anyone here know of a good schedule I should set her on? Like should I come home, take her out for 30 minutes, put ehr back in for a few hours, take her out for 30 minutes, then leave her in the pen the rest of the night? Something like that?
I'd been letting her sleep with me, and she learned not to go on the bed b/c i put down a washcloth that she could not walk off of that was so small she would literally have to pee there and sleep in it so she learned fast not to do that...I just wish she learned not to do it in her pen as well.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (bug.dragon @ Sep 20 2008, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638374


> I do have some friends that are willing to take her in for a week or so...I figure I could rotate between them and keep smuggling her back in. Worst case scenario I just keep that up until a coworker of mine moves out in November when his contract is up and move into his place (it allows pets).
> 
> I folded up some of the walls of her pen to make it smaller and put her in her pen last night and just turned on the TV really loud and put in my headphones. When I woke up she was quiet and didn't even cry when I got out of bed *phew* BUT now she just peed/pooped everywhere BUT her pad  I know it's going to take some time before she gets it but having to give her a bath every morning because she has urine all over her back legs from sitting in it is going to be frustrating. Oh well, at least she'll be nice and clean every day. She also kept walking around with her tail down and really sad eyes like I just hit her.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm not sure if you are reading our posts, but you must get her a crate, and then take her out of her crate every other hour or so, because she is sooo young, and take her to the pad and say "go potty" in a nice tone, and then praise the heck out of her. Then play for a bit, and take her to her pad again, and say "go potty", then after she potty's put her in her crate, not the pen. Here is a schedule you can follow.

crate training schedule

I like this schedule, and have used this, but you can tweek the times to suite your work schedule. If you want you can get the crate and put the bed on one 1/2 and the pad on the other 1/2. Don't get the med or large crate but the small.

Remember because she is so young, she wasn't taught by her mother to leave the den to go potty, and this is why she is pottying everywhere, and sleeping in it. YOU need to be the mother, and physically take her to her spot everytime. She doesn't know, and won't until you teach her.

Goo Luck Again!


----------



## bug.dragon (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sorry, I thought that JMM said just make a divider for her pen and that it can only have room for her and her pee pad. I also am confused as to how I am supposed to give her attention because you're saying I need to take her to her pee pad every other hour, BUT she barks for HOURS so then won't she think that I'm rewarding her barking? Also, if she IS quiet, I move to reward her and she starts up barking again.
Her pen is now folded so it's only 2feet by 1 1/2 feet or so...enough room for her bed and pee pad like JMM suggested, so is a crate REALLY necessary? As long as the space is confining, I thought it's be ok.
I'm sorry, I WANT to do this the right way, but it's confusing and I don't want to do any more damage to her training than I have already done. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can have a pee pad outside her pen and take her there on a leash. 

If she starts barking, turn around and walk away. If you are 100% consistent, she will quickly learn that barking makes you go away. 

Most dogs want to urinate on an absorbent surface. Since, like cloey suggested, she doesn't understand leaving her cozy place, I would have her pee pad and make per bed a non-absorbent surface. I like to use wipe-off seat cushions and be sure to cut off any tie strings. She will be less likely to go on that since it is not a nice surface. 

We are recommending the crate for when you are home. Any time you cannot actively watch her you can put her in her crate (I would not give her any bedding right now). Take her out regularly to her pee pad. With the crate you can carry it around and have her with you. Also, the smaller area will help discourage her from going potty and teach her to hold it.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I trained my puppy to go outside but the basics are the same. While she was doing her business, I would repeat "go potty, go potty" then praised her when she was done and gave her a treat. Each time we got to the back door, I'd repeat go potty and again when she actually went. 

Scarlett was a screamer when I first got her. I don't live in an apartment that doesn't allow dogs so I let her bark/whine until she calmed down. Getting a dog and living where they aren't allowed is not a good idea. That could lead to being evicted/ It's also going to hamper your training. Going from house to house isn't the answer either. Puppies need consistancy or they won't learn. I'd suggest you start looking for a place where pets are allowed.


----------



## bug.dragon (Sep 15, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't get another place right now because I don't have the money to go and get my own Korean apartment and my school I'm working for will not look for me. Since it is not in the contract, they tell me they don't have to, and unless I wanna pay them 1,800 dollars for the contract, I can't just quit.
It's been two days now since she's started crying and doesn't stop. If she pauses I try to give praise but then she starts up again, so it's been two days that she hasn't left her pen. She's very stubborn it seems.
But I'll look into getting a crate and chanign out her bedding


----------



## rlp271 (Sep 22, 2008)

QUOTE (bug.dragon @ Sep 22 2008, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638872


> Unfortunately I can't get another place right now because I don't have the money to go and get my own Korean apartment and my school I'm working for will not look for me. Since it is not in the contract, they tell me they don't have to, and unless I wanna pay them 1,800 dollars for the contract, I can't just quit.
> It's been two days now since she's started crying and doesn't stop. If she pauses I try to give praise but then she starts up again, so it's been two days that she hasn't left her pen. She's very stubborn it seems.
> But I'll look into getting a crate and chanign out her bedding[/B]



Ah, you're in Korea. So am I, but I'm lucky enough to live in a building where dogs are allowed (and I have VERY understanding neighbors I might add). You should double-check your contract, like go through it with someone that reads Korean, so you can see what exactly it does say about your housing situation. Some contracts, mine is one, have a stipulation that the school will pay you an extra amount of money if you choose to find your own housing. Like I said though, you must have someone that fluently reads Korean, because the Korean copy of your contract prevails in all disputes. This may not have much to do with training, but it may help you alleviate you, "What if someone finds out" problem.


----------



## bug.dragon (Sep 15, 2008)

QUOTE (rlp271 @ Sep 22 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638959


> QUOTE (bug.dragon @ Sep 22 2008, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638872





> Unfortunately I can't get another place right now because I don't have the money to go and get my own Korean apartment and my school I'm working for will not look for me. Since it is not in the contract, they tell me they don't have to, and unless I wanna pay them 1,800 dollars for the contract, I can't just quit.
> It's been two days now since she's started crying and doesn't stop. If she pauses I try to give praise but then she starts up again, so it's been two days that she hasn't left her pen. She's very stubborn it seems.
> But I'll look into getting a crate and chanign out her bedding[/B]



Ah, you're in Korea. So am I, but I'm lucky enough to live in a building where dogs are allowed (and I have VERY understanding neighbors I might add). You should double-check your contract, like go through it with someone that reads Korean, so you can see what exactly it does say about your housing situation. Some contracts, mine is one, have a stipulation that the school will pay you an extra amount of money if you choose to find your own housing. Like I said though, you must have someone that fluently reads Korean, because the Korean copy of your contract prevails in all disputes. This may not have much to do with training, but it may help you alleviate you, "What if someone finds out" problem.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My contract is in English, but it only states the furnishings of my apartment and nothing else. This is my first job, I didn't realize how much MORE should have been written into my contract. It's about as bare as possible, and stupid me thought that just because they TOLD me they would or wouldn't do something meant that they would follow up with it. :smilie_tischkante: piece of advice...NEVER work for Dongjak SLP. Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

When you were little and were being potty trained.... did u ever have accidents.... if so would your parents take you to where u had an accident and push ur face into it? 



that is wrong...... even if you are trying to teach her not to potty everywhere...



it takes time and patience....



and a good attitude.....


she is sooooo young..... but she can get it if u r consistent....


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (bug.dragon @ Sep 21 2008, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638872


> Unfortunately I can't get another place right now because I don't have the money to go and get my own Korean apartment and my school I'm working for will not look for me. Since it is not in the contract, they tell me they don't have to, and unless I wanna pay them 1,800 dollars for the contract, I can't just quit.
> It's been two days now since she's started crying and doesn't stop. If she pauses I try to give praise but then she starts up again, so it's been two days that she hasn't left her pen. She's very stubborn it seems.
> But I'll look into getting a crate and chanign out her bedding[/B]


What do you mean its been two days since she left her pen? She is a baby she needs you to hold her and cuddle her and talk to her. If she isn't coming out in that amount of time that's why she is crying. She is so young she isn't going to learn that quickly. She will get it soon enough. Enjoy her and make her feel safe. She would still be with her Mom and siblings right now if she were from the right breeder.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I was going to offer advice but after this last post: I give up. You are either too young to understand how to properly take care of a puppy or just too ignorant to care to learn. This is ridiculous.

If what you just posted is true (that the puppy has not been out of the crate for two days) then this is just cruelty and neglect to your so-called pet. I would advise you to offer this puppy up to the best available rescue group.

I'm sorry. I came here to post helpful advice, but now I am just completely helpless for this poor baby. I am so sorry she wasn't given to a better home; to someone that could properly take care of her.

Cyndi

PS
Have you thought about getting a stuffed animal that requires no care? Think about it. Give your puppy to someone that cares.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 22 2008, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639239


> Well, I was going to offer advice but after this last post: I give up. You are either too young to understand how to properly take care of a puppy or just too ignorant to care to learn. This is ridiculous.
> 
> If what you just posted is true (that the puppy has not been out of the crate for two days) then this is just cruelty and neglect to your so-called pet. I would advise you to offer this puppy up to the best available rescue group.
> 
> ...



I TOTALLY AGREE WITH THIS!!!! I just cant imagine leaving Cup locked up for that long.... i feel bad when i put her up to go to the store....... bug.dragon, you obviously cant care for this small creature..... please find her a better home.... you arent even supposed to have her in ur apt. thats insane. i dont know what else to say...


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Sep 22 2008, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639239


> Well, I was going to offer advice but after this last post: I give up. You are either too young to understand how to properly take care of a puppy or just too ignorant to care to learn. This is ridiculous.
> 
> If what you just posted is true (that the puppy has not been out of the crate for two days) then this is just cruelty and neglect to your so-called pet. I would advise you to offer this puppy up to the best available rescue group.
> 
> ...



I TOTALLY AGREE WITH THIS!!!! I just cant imagine leaving Cup locked up for that long.... i feel bad when i put her up to go to the store....... bug.dragon, you obviously cant care for this small creature..... please find her a better home.... you arent even supposed to have her in ur apt. thats insane. i dont know what else to say...


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:goodpost: I feel so very sorry for your innocent little puppy. Everyone here has given you such good advice, so please listen to them ... especially about trying to find a better home for your puppy where someone can give it the time, love and attention it needs. We really mean well.


----------



## rlp271 (Sep 22, 2008)

QUOTE (bug.dragon @ Sep 22 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638963


> QUOTE (rlp271 @ Sep 22 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638959





> QUOTE (bug.dragon @ Sep 22 2008, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638872





> Unfortunately I can't get another place right now because I don't have the money to go and get my own Korean apartment and my school I'm working for will not look for me. Since it is not in the contract, they tell me they don't have to, and unless I wanna pay them 1,800 dollars for the contract, I can't just quit.
> It's been two days now since she's started crying and doesn't stop. If she pauses I try to give praise but then she starts up again, so it's been two days that she hasn't left her pen. She's very stubborn it seems.
> But I'll look into getting a crate and chanign out her bedding[/B]



Ah, you're in Korea. So am I, but I'm lucky enough to live in a building where dogs are allowed (and I have VERY understanding neighbors I might add). You should double-check your contract, like go through it with someone that reads Korean, so you can see what exactly it does say about your housing situation. Some contracts, mine is one, have a stipulation that the school will pay you an extra amount of money if you choose to find your own housing. Like I said though, you must have someone that fluently reads Korean, because the Korean copy of your contract prevails in all disputes.  This may not have much to do with training, but it may help you alleviate you, "What if someone finds out" problem.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My contract is in English, but it only states the furnishings of my apartment and nothing else. This is my first job, I didn't realize how much MORE should have been written into my contract. It's about as bare as possible, and stupid me thought that just because they TOLD me they would or wouldn't do something meant that they would follow up with it. :smilie_tischkante: piece of advice...NEVER work for Dongjak SLP. Whereabouts are you located?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm not going to comment on what everyone else has said, as I don't fully know your situation, and I know how tricky things can be in this country. I am in Gyeongi-do, Gwang-ju City. It's about 40 minutes east of Seoul.

I must ask you, is your contract with the school itself? or with a larger governing body?

As far as taking care of your dog, I understand that you're trying to use positive reinforcement, and to avoid reinforcing the bad habits. Well, I think you may be taking that a lot too far. You need to create an extremely loving environment, lots of care and attention, when your dog is first with you (and by that I mean as long as it takes), and once you have a good relationship established, you can start teaching the dog how to live as much on its own as it can. Until then, it takes a lot of patience and cleanup. Just remember, your apartment will be a hundred times cleaner with a new pup, because you'll constantly be using really strong cleaner on the floor after the dog poos.

Also, if you're teaching, what are you hours? and can you go back to her midday? Your pup is brand new to the world. 50 days, is not very old. You couldn't leave a pup that's a year or sometimes even 2 years old alone all day. They get bored, they don't know what to do. If they're really attached to you, they get separation anxiety without proper training. I am training my dog away from that right now. It's a long task that takes a huge amount of patience, and a good hand with a disinfectant sprayer and rag. In any event, not to be incredibly mean, but you should definitely consider whether you can handle the dog under your current working hours. If you work an 8-9 hour shift, and you can't go back to your apartment at all, but you still want a dog, an older dog may be a better solution. You can rescue one from one of many different places in Korea, and there's even a rescue website I can guide you to if you wish to go that route. Just message me. You can probably find a very good home to adopt your pup as well. There are people on there that will help you. It's hard to admit sometimes that you just don't have enough resources to take care of something you love so much, but sometimes it's just something you have to come to terms with.


----------



## bug.dragon (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW.
I would like to say that I am incredibly offended by most of the remarks here. 
For your information I am the member of a rat forum and this behavior is DEPLRABLE. On my other forum, if I had a training or health question I would have gotten a list of the suspected disease, and a list of reccomended antibotics, or tips on how to train, reccomendations on food, and emails to those who are willing to ship it, etc. 
Cupcake: Maybe you should actually READ my posts before you get on your high horse. I do not push her nose INTO it, but GENTLY place her near in it and point her nose in the DIRECTION of her mistake. If you read my post, I said that I "put her nose up to it (not IN it, but so she knows what I have a problem with) say a very firm set of "No!"s and put her on her pee pad in her cage." Good to know that you assume so poorly of me. I would never "push her face into it" that is not only cruel, but DISGUSTING behavior.
RosieToby: I was also told again and again NOT to reinforce her barking, therefore I assumed that I should not take her out WHILE she is barking, which, with the exception of when she falls asleep is NEVER. I have been waking ehr up to take her out, but she is sleepy and therefore does not want to play for too long, so yes, she has been out, but not for long, because SHE WON'T STOP BARKING. JMM said "If you want her quiet when you get home, completely ignore her until she is quiet." so I have been following that advice. No one has contradicted it, so I find it confusing and conflicting that you're telling me to take her out while others have said wit until she stops crying.
BunnieBee: Why even offer advice when you are obviously too interested in making me into the bad guy? I signed up to a forum after searching for many other ones unsuccessfully, I have ordered a crate as told, have increased her diet as told, am trying to find a better food in Korea as told, and have cut down the size of her pen until her crate arrives, again as told. "Either too young to understand or too ignorant to care to learn?" Well I obviously should take a leaf from YOUR book and respond with frowning smilies because that is positivley DRIPPING with maturity. I am 22 years old and am ALL ALONE in a foreign country where I DON'T speak the language and have taken in a puppy that I DIDN'T BUY IN THE FIRST PLACE. I am doing my best to care for her, and as for "too ignorant to care to learn?" Oh, yeah I enjoy staying up all night with a crying puppy and then going to work for 10 hours with screaming children to come home to more crying. I don't think there's ANY motivation for me to want to make that situation better for myself. And, what, pray tell, was so terrible about my last post that made you decide I was so immature and ignorant? That I made a mistake with my FIRST contract for my first job and didn't look into the fine print because my recruiter and school lied to me? That's mean and unfair of you and I am ashamed that you find this behavior acceptable. Oh, and your little "Have you thought about getting a stuffed animal that requires no care? Think about it. Give your puppy to someone that cares" comment? For your information, I had 8 cats, 3 rats, a bunny and a frog back at home that the vet was AMAZED were in such good health. I was told that they had never seen such healthy coats and friendly demeanors: rats that licked, adn cats that rolled on their backs asking to be scratched. As for my rabbit, I raised him by hand since he was 9 days old and had an infection ni his anal wall that the vet was convinced he wouldn't survive - but DID with my help. You feel a certain way about how I am coming to ask for help, that's fine, but be mature about it, and just state your problem instead of throwing around little snide comments. I am brushing, feeding and playing with this dog every day and was even tucking her into bed with me every night until I was told to crate her. Since I have crated her I have been giving her baths every morning because she sleeps in her own rine as well. You act like you're here SEEING everything that is going on, and that I am not caring for this puppy at all, when that is the complete opposite; I just don't have experience WITH DOGS and was looking for help.
CupCake again: Why don't I plop YOU into the middle of a foreign country and provide you with an animal that you have absolutely NO experience about? You find her a "better home" with people and websites whose language you can't read or speak. The people at work are totally unsympathatic to this problem and any Korean-speaking coworkers are either too busy to help, kept standing me up, or simply siad "just give her back to the guy your friend got her from". Oh and they DO eat dogs here, yeah so it's mroe of a tourist attraction, but how am I supposed to interview a potential home for her when I can't understand the person well enough to judge if they're really a safe place for her? My Korean contact who IS supposedly helping me, I feel is more interested in being able to visit Bela than finding ehr another home where she can't, so I'm ALL this puppy has it seems. Also, though you and others here seem to disagree, I DO actually love this puppy. Believe it or not I don't beat her around my apartment with a stick. I have become rather attatched, just frustrated with stepping in urine or poop or listening to her cry NONSTOP for HOURS, as woul ANY owner I think. That does not mean I don't love her. 
rlp271: Thank you for not attacking me. I am signed up with the SCHOOL, which is privatley run and therefore does not have to follow any government regulations. And I can't get to her on ALL of my breaks, but I do try, though I don't really have enough time to wait for her to calm down from barking, but that DOES seem to have gotten better, thank you.
As to everyone else: I cam to thise forum looking for advice on how to care for a puppy. All I wanted was some advice for feeding, crying, and potty training, and I have to deal with comments like "you obviously can't care for this small creature" like I'm some sort of ogre, or "thats insane" or "I am so sorry she wasn't given to a better home; to someone that could properly take care of her." You people are supposed to offer advice and help for people like me with no experience, and instead you are beig rude and hurtful. I obviously am not going to use this forum again, so I hope it makes you all happy that I will have that much LESS advice that I could have had, and that you have left a puppy with an owner who has been turned away from a chance of helping raise her. 

P.S.: I came here to post that she seemed late last night to understand that when I turn my back to her, she should stop crying. It still take 20-30 minutes, but she does die down. The problem is as soon as I turn to priase her for quieting she starts up again so I have to repeat the cycle for an hour or so until she finally stops. Hopefully that habit will stay around and improve. I was just going to share that information with people who I thought would be happy that I've had a bit of a training breakthrough, but you all seem too interested in being negative and derogatory to really care.


----------



## rlp271 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, where are you exactly? I might be able to help you a little bit. My Korean isn't perfect, but it's quite serviceable. I was adopted, but I learned Korean at university, which just like you, wasn't long ago. I am also 22.

After your post, I can see why you are having major difficulty with your own little gal. You have no experience with dogs, and toy dogs are difficult to deal with sometimes. They are more finicky with food, and they can present a wide range of other challenges.

I have little to no experience with toy dogs, but I have a wealth of experience with many other dogs, mainly mutts, that has given me an advantage in this situation. The stress of living in Korea coupled with the stress of teaching, I'm sure, is not helping the situation. So, I will give you my opinion on what may be happening.

You put her in the crate to potty train her, but for whatever reason, she has begun to view it as a punishment. That is why she whines so much. She won't stop, because she thinks she is being punished even more, and has no idea why. So, you might need to find a different approach. Exactly what that is, I'm not positive. Dogs like Malteses are extremely sensitive, so anything that could be perceived as punishment often is. So, I think you should get your little one a bed or something. Establish a sleeping zone that isn't where they go to the bathroom.

Also, this may be the reason she won't go to the bathroom in front of you, by putting her face near her mistakes, not in it, because I read, you did say near. While you think you are showing her a mistake, and you're reinforcing that she shouldn't do that, what she is seeing is that you don't want her to pee or poo in FRONT of you. She may have inadvertently gotten that signal, which is tough to break up. Basically, when you put her in the crate, put up a mirror or something maybe that you can watch her in, and turn your back to let her go to the bathroom. That may be the only way you get her to actually go while you are present.

And please, let me know more about your hours so I can try to help. I'm more of a general dog person than anything. Also, if you do reach that breaking point where you want to find her a new home, I know people to contact, so please, please contact me. They are bilingual, or they know someone that is. And these people will try to actually find her a good home, they won't just keep leading you on so they can visit her. By the way, where exactly do you live? We might be able to get together sometime, and I can try to help you out a little bit. I'm not an expert trainer, but I do have some experience with temperamental dogs, mainly adopted dogs, like the one I currently have. So, don't be afraid to contact me.


----------



## rlp271 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, quick PS, specific dogs are bred to be eaten in Korea. They would never eat a dog like a Maltese. Or even a doberman for that matter. The dogs are specifically bred for consumption, like cattle.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

You need to find the puppy another home. You don't have the time or place to raise her.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

bug.dragon, besides the advice given here, there's a lot of great advice on the petplace.com website. Just do a search for whatever question you have.

I searched "potty training" and here's the articles which came up:


petplace.com articles on potty training




Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When I recommend letting a pup cry it out, I assume common sense applies that you don't ignore a pup for 2 days. Get inventive. Toss a food toy to keep her busy for a few minutes and praise that artificially created quiet. 30-60 minutes is not a bad time for her to be whining it out. With each positive experience with getting attention to be quiet, the time will continue to dwindle. Your attention can be throwing a piece of chicken in the pen and saying "good girl quiet!". And if she is quiet for a while, keep tossing chicken every few minutes to praise her. 

And I do agree this is not the ideal situation for this pup.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excuse me but I make the effort to take care of my girls. I am younger than you. I live by myself in my apt. I go to school full time AND work at least 25 hours a week. I work 45 mins from my house. I come home in the middle of the day to check on my girls. I do not LEAVE them in their crate for 2 days straight.... I DO NOT point them in the direction that they pottied in if they did it in the wrong place.... why get mad at her AFTER she's done it.... 

yes it gets frusterating..... but getting a puppy.. esp. that small... you shouldve known it wasnt going to be easy. 
also, you seem to have gotten offended..... why get offended if what we are saying isnt true... 


Go ahead... PLOP me in a new country..... Ive been to a foreign country as a matter of fact.... anyways.... PLOP me.... PLOP away..... but i dont think i'd be BRINGING home a a puppy. esp. that young... and knowing i have no expierence.....
ha.



Also, JMM has been trying to give u advice. JMM is a VERY good resource.... I have learned alot from her. But it seems like you refuse to take that into consideration.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

You should be searching this website for answers to your questions first. You have too many questions and we can't possibly answer all of them. You need to do your own research on being a new puppy owner. We can all help but can't do everything. This is what we have all done, gotten books and researched what a puppy needs and how to raise them. This is the only way you can raise this puppy, we can only offer advice. I think it is great you are trying to do this on your own but until you truly know how to do it it concerns so many of us. We want you to have a happy healthy puppy but you need to start researching! Definitely contact rlp271 it sounds like she can help.


----------



## rlp271 (Sep 22, 2008)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Sep 24 2008, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=639437


> You should be searching this website for answers to your questions first. You have too many questions and we can't possibly answer all of them. You need to do your own research on being a new puppy owner. We can all help but can't do everything. This is what we have all done, gotten books and researched what a puppy needs and how to raise them. This is the only way you can raise this puppy, we can only offer advice. I think it is great you are trying to do this on your own but until you truly know how to do it it concerns so many of us. We want you to have a happy healthy puppy but you need to start researching! Definitely contact rlp271 it sounds like she can help.[/B]


I will help if I can, and just to clarify, I'm a guy haha


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think right now would not be a good time to bring a toy breed into your life. They are alot of work, way more then a rat, rabbit, and frogs. They are like human babies, and need a ton of work. I really am sympathizing with your situation, and do feel it would be in your best interest to give the dog to another home. I think the guy on here that lives in Korea can help you with that. I mean this very sincerely, and don't want you to think I am attacking you in any way. I had a tough time with Clifford and still do, and live in a house in the states. I couldn't imagine being in Korea alone, and bringing a dog into my life. Its just not a good time for you, and u need to think about that. Maybe in time when you get the hang of things there in Korea, but I think now is a bad time for you. Good Luck with everything, and pm me if you need any help.


----------

